# Expensive Vet day..but puppy breath..



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I just spent a fortune at the vets today and still don't have a diagnosis - Poor Logan has been sick. He has been vomitting bile and grass, pooping slimey grass, and now for 36 hours not eating or pooping!! So in we went, blood work, xrays, sonogram, and rectal & they still cant tell me if he has a blockage, pancreatitis, or just a simple virus/infection!! Still waiting on some blood tests. Poor boy got sent home with fluids, a few shots, and NO food or water till tomorrow am. NOW - tell me, with three dogs, how you can keep one from eating or drinking:doh: He is so sad, and lethargic, but I will say that we was wonderfully behaved through all the tests - I am so proud of him.
Has anyone had any experience with pancreatitis?? 

Now - for the puppy breath part - while I was at vets - all morning - there was a man there with three 5 week old pug puppies!!! Now they got a face only a mother can love, but they were so soft, cuddly, and I got licks and PUPPY BREATH!!!! One of my all time favorite smells!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh no Laurie, poor Logan. I will be thinking of you both tonight and hope for some answers soon. Did the vet know when they would have the test results back? 

Do I sense a puppy in the future...haha j/k! 

Take care - Baloo is sending get well licks to Logan!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope they figure out what it is soon. It must be breaking your heart. Keep me posted and hugs to Logan.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Logan! Laurie, I hope the vet has the answers for you and it is nothing serious. Sending healing thoughts to Logan. Get well soon, Logan!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LAURIE!! :grouphug: 

I'm so sorry he's sick! :kiss: Man, that sucks when they feel bad and they can't talk to you and tell you what it is. No drinking? Wow, that'll be a tough one, I'd just keep him laying next to me and only put the water down for the others a few times every couple hours, Poooor baby. I wonder what's wrong?

It is that time of year people treat their yards with all that fertilizer and crap, and like I was telling Rich the other day, the stuff can still blow from other people's yards into ours  :doh: 

Its always something.

I just hope he's okay and its nothing serious. Give kisses from me and Gucci,okay?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Logan... I hope they figure out what's making him feel so badly soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- I hope everything is okay and there is no blockage too. After what Riley went thru a few weeks ago, it sure is scary how quickly things can happen and you gotta stick to your guns when you know your pup isn't alright. Remember the xray didn't show his blockage either  Sending hugs your way. 

Also Leslie might be able to direct you toward some pancreas tests with everything Shadow had to go through.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Logan. I hope they figure out what's causing his illness soon. Sending get well hugs!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, poor Logan. Vinny, Lulu and Gabby are sending ear lickies and give him belly rubs from me.
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - I did immediately think of Riley through this, so thankfully Leeann was kind enought to be on the phone & texting thru this so I knew what to expect. And YES, that is my concern, that Riley's xray didnt show anything either. So I will stick to my guns - thankfully my new dogsitter who came and spent 3 days at my house with the pups, is a tech at the office. She took him for all his tests and hugged and kissed him all the way through. My pups love her so I am glad she was there!! Hopefully tomorrow will bring some new and good news!! Thankfully I dont think he is feeling well enough to demand food or water, and Matt came home from school today so he will take him for a walk while I feed the other two. 
Like you said Kara (welcome back by the way !!!) it is so hard when they cannot tell you exactly what is wrong!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I'm sorry to hear Logan isn't feeling well. I sure do hope the vet can figure out what it is and get him better quickly.

As for pancreatitis, that's what Shadow had that put her in the specialty hospital for so long. Before you let that upset you, remember, Shadow had a compromised liver AND pancreatitis. Here's a link to an article explaining all about it.

Hugs for you and special ear scratches for Logan.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hahaha- thanks Leslie - I just read that article not 30 minutes ago. That was the first one I read when researching. It is hard for me to believe that pancreatitis is what he has because he is ona special diet, No high fat at all, and has never had any problems at all. Sadly, I hate to admit it but there is a tampon missing from this weekend, so that is what I was thinking might be causing the blockage, but none of the tests showed anything conclusive. 
So.. I guess it is just a wait and see, but thanks for the article Leslie.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope you and Logan get good news soon. It's terrible when they're not feeling well.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor Logan...I hope you get answers soon and hopefully it turns out to be nothing. Sending him big hugs (and you too).


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I hope he's OK, it is expensive and scary when that stuff happens. Do you have pet insurance? I have heard that it's quite appropriate to fast a dog when they are sick, I'm sure that won't be a problem. No water though, that is rough. Is it IV fluids you are to give him at home? How frustrating not to know what is wrong.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope Logan gets better soon! Sending good thoughts your way. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly we do NOT have insurance for him, because I cannot afford it for three dogs! But he is my "child" so whatever it takes. As much as I wish they had found something, I guess if they "had" it would be the worst case scenario, like Riley. The water is the hard part, I know he is thirsty, but they gave him I fluids at the vets, which they said should keep him hydrated by tomorrow am. My girls just cannot figure out what is going on. I am just anxiously awaiting bedtime so he can sleep and not think about it!! 
The good new is that 6 hours later, I do not see him declining in any way, so that is a good sign!! These guys can sure put you thru the ringer!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are hoping Logan is feeling much better this afternoon. I can totally feel for you on the vet bill and still have no answers. I posted last week of my over $200, in fact it was $285, vet bill because Smarty got on the counters, ate bacon grease soaked paper towels. The vets were much more concerned about the high level of fat she consumed than the paper towels. The fat could lead directly to pancreatitis. They also warned me not to let her eat grass. They said it could cause as many problems as a hair ball in a cat with many more bad side effects.

All of the tests on Smarty were negative and of course the $100 worth of X rays did not and could not show the paper towels. I’m still wondering why they were done.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug::hug:Get Well Soon Logan!!!:hug::hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Logan, I hope you get an answer quickly!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

I am so sorry that Logan is sick. I hope the test results that you are awaiting will have some answers for you.

We are sending puppy licks and belly rubs your way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear Laurie. I am so sorry-- Cash went through something like this when he was a puppy and it wasn't a blockage. They never found anything and he got better. So I will keep my fingers crossed for little Logan.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better Logan!!!
I'd love to see little puglets!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beth - they were so cute - but really not cute  They really were so adorable cause they were SO tiny!! All three were healthy and adorable!

All of the bills ended up being $437 but I think that has to do with us being in NJ. Very expensive!! But I am willing to spend whatever to made sure he is ok. I am happy that we will be going to bed soon and he wont be wanting water or food. Thanks for all your support! I hope that we will get good news tomorrow!!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

My 2 both got sick in December and were hospitalized for 4 days and 3 nights which included Christmas Eve and Christmas. They were vomitting bile mostly, and they had diarrhea. They were given IV's and shots to stop the vomitting. I was given a huge bill since it was Christmas Eve when I had to call her, and the hospitalization. But they never did pinpoint what the problem was. They are both just fine now, and show no risiduals from their ordeal. Hopefully, Logan will be fine, too. I think mine must have eaten something in the yard or something. Get well, Logan. :hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Laurie we went through this with Biscuit about 6 wks ago. He was SO sick. Projectile vomiting, awful diahrrea, etc. Had lots of tests, x-rays, subcutaneous fluids: I think it was almost 1 K when I was done! The tests just showed nothing, of course, just a thickened irritated intestinal wall. Then both boys had it again a few wks later, more dough & more fun trips to Cabo San Lucas for my vet, ha ha ha. They keep eating stuff in the yard. . . . .Here's hoping poor Logie feels better SOON. Flagyl worked for my boys really well. . .


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Laurie, I am so sorry about Logan. I just went through a very scary time with Annabelle. Her liver and kidney blood tests came back very high. I had taken her in to have her teeth cleaned and they ran all the blood tests before giving her anathesia.
The Vet them drew more blood and sent it to a lab for further analysis. After spending a large amount of money, the Vets came to the conclusion she had been exposed to chemicals sprayed on the grasses. Even though I washed her paws each time I took her for a walk, he Vets said the chemicals are absorbed so fast it makes them sich. She is so little (8 lbs.) it dosen't take much. Her blood tests are ok now. She still has to go back to have her teeth cleaned but I am putting it off for a couple of weeks because she's scared of the Vet now. The strange thing is the Vet wanted me to get Annabelle to drink as much water as possible because they get dehydrated and that causes the blood reading to be high. Are they keeping Logan off water because they think they might have to do surgery for a blooked intestine? My prayers are with you, I know how scared you get with these babies. Ruth Ann


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs to you Laurie and gentle belly rubs for Logan. I know how you are feeling and all our fingers and paws are crossed for good news tomorrow and Logan starts feeling better.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Get well soon Logan.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Laurie, I sure hope you hear good news soon and Logan begins to feel better.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hugs to Logan and Laurie. It's so scary when these guys aren't well. They can't tell you where it hurts or how they feel. But Logan is in excellent hands and I am glad he is status quo.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, My dog had pancreatitis a few years ago. He has recovered fully. He had not eaten anything that was high in fat, (although that is the most common reason) so I am unsure what caused his episode. He was kept at the vet hospital for about a week on Iv and then had a special diet when he came home. He is no longer on a special diet and has not had any more episodes. The major symptom that I noticed was how lethargic he was and he just seemed miserable with some vomiting. Diagnosis was made with a blood test.
I would assume they are keeping Logan off food and water until they find out if it is pancreatitis or not. I hope he is feeling better soon. -Cheryl-


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Laurie,
I am so sorry to hear about Logan not feeling well. Send him some kisses from Aunt Karen and tell him to get better soon. It is so heart breaking when one of these guys is sick. I will be thinking of you both!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Laurie, Hang in there. The blood work should tell you something even if it is to rule things out. Zoey is prone to pancreatitis, the first episode was caused by DH and some italian sausage. The other episodes who knows why. I hope Logan is feeling back to his old self soon. It is so hard when our babies are sick.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurie, I'm thinking about you and Logan. I sure hope you hear something good as early as possible to know that he is okay. I'm praying this is just a stomach virus and he will be feeling better by morning.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Laurie! How worrisome. I hope it's nothing much at all. Poor little Logan. I hate the waiting part, the not knowing just what the heck is going on.. if anything! You're lucky to have such a great dog sitter as I'm sure Logan felt totally at ease with her. 

I'm crossing fingers and toes here for your baby! Have a good night.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep checking to see if there is any new news on Logan. I'm thinking of you often.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie:

So sorry to read about Logan having problems and not feeling well. Tell him Auntie Pat is sending him tons of hugs-and the three fur-kids-Miss Paige, Mr Roman, Ms Frannie want him to know they will be sending pupster kisses & tons of get well wishes Logans way. 

And the four of us are sending you tons of hugs too.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I just hate to hear when one of our forum babies is sick. I hope Logan gets better really soon and they find out what it is giving him the troubles.:hug::hug:Sending get will vibes.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope Logan is feeling better quickly!
Indie vomited bile three days in a row over the weekend and earlier this week. I'm pretty sure the dog food had gone stale or something. It's happened before here. Maybe it's the heat, but I keep it indoors and closed up. Dusty used to refuse to eat if the food was stale and I think that's what Indie did, but she doesn't do well if she doesn't eat. The third day Dusty refused to eat also (both their bowls were full or I wouldn't have noticed) and when I opened a new bag, both girls gobbled it down and have been fine ever since. I was worried about Indie though and I'm glad she's feeling better. I just hope Logan's problem is something minor.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking in on Logan. Wishing him a good day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was checking on Logan too?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- hopefully he went potty and there is a big celebration!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Hey Logan hope you are feeling better today!!:grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's feeling better!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking of you and Logan. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Laurie! I may vanish for a few, but I will always be back! I love my forum friends wayyy tooo much and I'm totally havanese obsessed, that's a given.

I woke up this morning thinking about Logan  I really hope he's doing better today. $437! WOW. that is a big vet bill 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Logan is doing this morning...hope things are better, Laurie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh boy Laurie must be busy girl this morning, I did get an email from her that his pancreas test came back negative and he did eat a little this morning but not as much as normal. We need to send poop vibes to Logan, vet said it could take 3 DAYS for him to poop and we dont want Laurie having to worry for 3 more days so LOGAN GET YOUR POOP ON BOY.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Eating is good, pooping will be even better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Give him a Sports Illustrated, works on my boys every time!!!:laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are hilarious!!! Thanks Leeann for updating everyone.
Still no poops!! We still have not ruled out a blockage but the vet is very encouraged because he was not worse today, just the same.
But.... I came home an hour ago and spent time with him and the girls, and he actually started to play a little bit, which is a great sign. And boy is he tooting up a storm!!! But I am hoping that means that things are finally "moving along" So we wait - and keep a close eye on him - which isnt hard since he is usually glued to my side  
Thanks for all your support and I will let you know what happens.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I'm happy to hear that it seems like something that will pass on its own. Hopefully Logan will poop soon and help you stop worrying! Give him some belly rubs from me.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Laurie,
Just reading this thread and I am so sorry to hear about Logan. Poor little fellow ! Praying for a speedy recovery and it's not something serious. Lukey sends a special puppy hug Logan's way. Know you will keep us posted.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in on Logan. how is he doing today? any more info from the vet? Hugs and Belly rubs.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Toots = Good news.

Just ask any c-section woman. The rule is no toots - no food after the surgery. I have never prayed for a fart so hard in my life (I am not normally a gassy person) ound:

To much information? Sorry.

Anyways, keep things moving Logan! Feel better so your mommy can rest easy.

Meeka


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Meeka, you're too much ! LMBO ound:

Laurie, gas is good. We hoping for a good poo sometime today, though. Sure would help us stop worrying.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well - no luck so far. He is slowing down a little tonight, I think that whatever this is, is taking a lot out of him!! He ate 4 small meals today so that is wonderful, so I hope by tomorrow!!! 
Meeka - that is hilarious, but from what I hear - so so true!! 
At least he is still the same or better - and not going backwards!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was so hoping to hear he pooped tonight ((hugs)) Laurie and you are right he is not getting worse and still eating so that is a good sign. The two of you go get some rest.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

healing vibes to Logan ~~~~~


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Laurie, I'm sending poop vibes for Logan. Is he still throwing up?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sleep tight, Logan and Laurie. Relief tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki ate some stuffing out of a pillow when he was a puppy*

Throwing up, when stool came it was thick and tarry and black. The xrays didn't show anything as it was sort of soft white stuff...

We will do anything for these guys...and I wish him a quick recovery. Bless you both with lots of health!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Logan (and sorry for your wallet too!). I just posted to another thread about how to make a dog poop. You insert a match stick (no splinters) just inside of the rectum and it stimulates them to go. Kind of like giving a person a Fleet. Did the vet say anything about trying this?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thinking of you and Logan Laurie...hopefully things will get "moving" and Logan is feeling better. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Still NOTHING!!!! I even took him for a walk last night. He trotted along, tail in the air - but NOTHING!!! 
Ate again this morning so sooner or later he has gotta go :frusty:

Jan, I dont think they want to consider that as they still have not totally ruled out a blockage. He has stopped throwing up, which is good, so we just wait - and wait - and wait.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Laurie- I was hoping you were gonna say you were picking it up all over the backyard this morning. Sending hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now Logan surly you need to go, keeping it in to get all of mom’s attention is not a very good idea little guy.
Can’t antibiotics also make them some what constipated?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh sheesh, Laurie.

What about a warm bath? That used to the trick for my humankids when they were little and gucci ALWAYS needs to go after her bath..

Will that work for Logan?

XO~
Kara


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Laurie, I am so sorry that Logan is sick (and for your awful vet bill). I'm glad that the vomiting has stopped, but I hope that he does what he needs to get better.:hug:
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Bad friend:fish: Bad friend :fish:

I am so sorry I missed this thread Laurie! I am a bad friend! 

I had no idea Logan has been sick. You must be worried sick.:hug:
Hopefully he will poop and everything will be fine. I'm praying it isn't anything serious. Do you think he ate a tampon Laurie? I know they are drawn to things such as that. Quincy had a fetish for used maxi pads for a while,and he'd come out of the bathroom with them stuck on his fur. The little sh*t! I chewed Lacy's butt and thankfully it's been a year or more since he has gotten into anything like that....but I'm thinking injesting a tampon would be difficult to pass.

Here's praying for a big pooper!:angel::thumb::angel:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Logan (and sorry for your wallet too!). I just posted to another thread about how to make a dog poop. You insert a match stick (no splinters) just inside of the rectum and it stimulates them to go. Kind of like giving a person a Fleet. Did the vet say anything about trying this?


This is really good information Jan. I'm so glad you posted it. I'll try to remember this.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What about mineral oil. It works for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I'm sorry he's not gone yet. How long did the vet say to give him?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh boy. I was sure we'd hear that Logan had finally pooped. C'mon Logan! you can do it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Noontime here and still - NOTHING!! I even sent Gabe home from work in the middle of the morning to take him out!! I dont want to push it. I did call the vet and they said that since he had not eaten in so long and had been vomitting , that it is not unusual, and since his spirits appear to be up, that a blockage is less likely. 
Julie - gosh - they eat deer poop, so I guess a tampon is nothing!! 
If he does not go by tomorrow I will try the warm bath :bathbaby:
Jan, As much as the match might work, I dont think I would ever stick one up his butt! haha - It must the be the sulphur that activates it - very strange!!
What these guys put us through!!! Will keep you advised!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you had a good day Logan and Laurie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Anything yet Laurie? Poor baby Logan, maybe he just doesn't have anything in there. Is he allowed to eat anything?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

A rectal thermometer would work. I think just something being up there makes them feel like pushing it out. Sometimes poop will follow. 

Come on Logan you can do it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOO HOO:whoo:We finally got something this morning. Not much, very slimey but still a poop!! I was laughing to myself thinking that I have people all over the world hoping for my dog to poop!!ound:ound:

I think we still have a ways to go, but are at least on the right track. It was hard for him to go, so maybe today is the day to give him a warm bath!!

Thanks for being there all week for us - it sure has been a long one!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*:cheer2::cheer2: Yippppeeeee!!!! C'mon Logan, poop some more!!!!*


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: 
YEAH!! I bet you were never so happy to pick up poop!! Very good sign, I bet you he will have "THE BIG ONE" tonight:

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well we are thrilled here in MA that Logan did his duty this morning. You must have felt a ton of weight come off your shoulders when he squated to go Laurie hehe.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Way to go Logan!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Laurie!!! Glad he pooed, that must mean he's on the road to recovery and no blockage. A warm bath might make him feel good and be relaxing, it is for me! Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Jan, As much as the match might work, I dont think I would ever stick one up his butt! haha - It must the be the sulphur that activates it - very strange!!
> !!


Wrong end Laurie  You use the other end of the match.
I'm glad to see he went!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Logan!!! :whoo: :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: POOP! :whoo: POOP! :whoo:


You know this is so funny to celebrate a "pooping" ound: But hey......glad Logan is moving things along!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan - you must be laughing your head off at me!! I just think either end is strange!! hehe

Vet is still a little concerned as he strained and whined when he went so they want to hear from me by noon to see if he went again. I was hoping this was fully over, but I guess they are a little concerned that he whined. 
Will keep you guys advised. thanks.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

((((((((((((((((Logan!!!)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll be watching, hoping for an "all clear" from you about Logan today!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GO LOGAN GO!!!!!!! Yipppppeeeeee!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Way to go Logan! Laurie let us know he does another and what the vets says. Poor Logan.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I wish that I could say that we are ALL CLEAR - but we are not!
He never went again yesterday, but did go this am, very little. The he would not [email protected]@@:Cry: I finally managed to get him to eat some chicken, but he would not touch the pasta or cottage cheese. So Gabe tried to take him for a walk, twice, and he refused to go for the walk!! So he is acting a little strange again this morning, I hope it is just the weather, but I dont know. I guess we keep waiting. This is so frustrating!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Darn! Poor Logan and poor YOU! I hope he does go today, bless his little heart.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:grouphug: to Laurie and Logan. So sorry to hear Logan is sick. Sending best wishes and love and licks from Seamus and Finnegan.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laurie, that is so worrying, and it's so hard that all you can do is wait and watch. Poor Logan.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Laurie, this is not what I was hoping to hear this morning. With Ry it was so obviouse something was wrong the way he was crying and acting. Is there something you can give him to loosen everything up? Poor guy, I feel so bad for you and him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann - they said that I cannot feed him regular food until he poops normally. I guess this one this morning was "normal" just tiny. I did get him to finally eat some more chicken. Maybe for dinner I will give him a little of his regular food and see what happens. He is still hanging out sleeping. I hope it is just the normal process.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Did he have to strain again this morning Laurie or did he seem more normal just not a lot?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gabe took him out and said that he did not hear him whine - so it did not seem to be as difficult. So I think will give him some kibble later today to see if that can get him going. How is Riley doing?? Did you do the lion cut?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie I am so sorry to hear that Logan is still backed up. But...if he hasn't been eating much there may not be much to come out. When Cash was all backed up from his antibiotics the vet told me I could give him some Colace (stool softener.) I couldn't find tablets that I could break up so I went to the pharmacist and got a bottle of liquid "docusate sodium." the same active ingredient as Colace, you just have to make sure there is no artificial sweetner in it. I am sorry I do not remember the dosage--

I really hope Logan starts to feel better. This has been going on for a long time now. Will you go back to the vet tomorrow?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I am going to feed him some of his kibble in with the chicken for dinner, and hope that I see some change for him. If not by tomorrow, or anything more happens, YES I will be going back to the vet. I just know they will do the barium test if I take him back - so I am going to try everything that I can to get him well before having to take him in.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh Laurie, I'm sorry to read that Logan is having this problem. I hope he starts to feel better soon. We worry when our dogs poop too much and understandably worry more when they don't poop. I hope this situation is temporary and Logan is back to normal soon. :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh geezzz how do they get a dog to drink barium? I would try to avoid that too. (maybe it's time to try jans Match suggestion>) Sending moving thoughts to Logan!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy, I am not sure, but I would bet that they just use a syringe in their mouth. But I am going to try to avoid it!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well I wish that I could say that we are ALL CLEAR - but we are not!
> He never went again yesterday, but did go this am, very little. The he would not [email protected]@@:Cry: I finally managed to get him to eat some chicken, but he would not touch the pasta or cottage cheese. So Gabe tried to take him for a walk, twice, and he refused to go for the walk!! So he is acting a little strange again this morning, I hope it is just the weather, but I dont know. I guess we keep waiting. This is so frustrating!!!


Sorry to hear he took a step back. That's so heartbreaking. I'll check back to see if things get better by morning.
His buddy's said to get better fast!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Well I am going to feed him some of his kibble in with the chicken for dinner, and hope that I see some change for him. If not by tomorrow, or anything more happens, YES I will be going back to the vet. I just know they will do the barium test if I take him back - so I am going to try everything that I can to get him well before having to take him in.


Oh No Poor Logan and Poor you Laurie. The barium test is not all that bad. I've had to have it done on several of my pets through the years. The dogs all actually like the barium and ate it no problem. The cat however was a different story. The barium test can tell the vet quite abit. Also the barium sometimes solves the problem. I know it really did help Zoey when she had the pancreatitis. I had one vet prescribe it for one of my other dogs that was having trouble keeping food down after a major surgery.

I hope the kibble does the trick and you can skip the barium test.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I was laughing to myself thinking that I have people all over the world hoping for my dog to poop!!"*

Yes, and only here would that be cause for celebration!!

I was hoping it would be the start of normal bm's for Logan, but I see it's still not working. Shoot!! He's probably all bunged up and feeling icky so doesn't want to walk or play like he usually does. Thinking of you!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Gee Laurie, I haven't read the threads really good for a few days and was surprise when I saw you were still having problems. Gosh, if it isn't one thing it's another. I'm ready for vacation and taking all the furbabies with me so they can all get well together. Hugs from Bailey, Simba and me and sure hope you don't have to do the barium.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

marjrc said:


> *"I was laughing to myself thinking that I have people all over the world hoping for my dog to poop!!"*
> 
> You know I read this and burst out laughing. They say laughter is the best medicine of all and it is.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bounce::cheer2: I am thinking we can finally do the "happy dance" 
Logan went this morning - much bigger and better - haha! 

Because of that we let him have his kibble for breakfast - I pray he keeps it down and it gets him going!! He gobbled it down which tells me that he was getting tired of the boiled chicken!! 

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers and cheers for poops!! If he goes again later today, I will finally feel like we are REALLY on our way to being healthy. 

YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah Logan! Way to go boy


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Logan seems to finally be recovering. I hope everything continues to get better so you can breathe a sigh of relief!
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hurray for Poops!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Laurie! I can't believe I'm excited because of dog poo but...YEAH!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great news Laurie. I am in St. Maarten, but keep checking this thread to check in on Logan.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PHEW!! I was worried... yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy for the good news!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!! Keep if up little logan. (I almost wrote the lyrics of the poop cheer down...but too much for writing at work) I too am relieved Laurie.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Good News! 
I too can't believe that all over this forum people are cheering for POOP!

Way to go!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

What would Bob Barker say to Logan "Come on down!!!"ound:So happy! Hope you have a poopy day!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

you guys are very very funny!! Haha = We are def. on the road to recovery!! Wow - this has been a whole week, and a killer for me! He went again today, which is the first time he has gone 2x in a day - in a full week!! He is eating well as well

Thanks for all the poop cheers & well wishes, and belly rubs!! He scared me for a while, but is his normal cheerful sweet self again!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful news, Logan keep those poops coming.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am glad to hear that Logan is back to his "poop routine" and he appears to be back on track. Yay!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2: LOGAN! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear the good poop news!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great news Laurie!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Give me a P :cheer2: Give me an O:cheer2: Give me an O:cheer2: Give me another P :cheer2: Go Logan! :cheer2:

Oh Laurie I'm so happy for you. A day is too long when one of our babies is sick, let alone a whole week.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so glad Logan is feeling better. Happy everything worked itself "out".


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OH LAURIE!!! What wonderful news. It is pretty funny how we can cheer about poop here!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I'm so happy to hear that Logan is finally doing well!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Give me a P :cheer2: Give me an O:cheer2: Give me an O:cheer2: Give me another P :cheer2: Go Logan! :cheer2:
> 
> Oh Laurie I'm so happy for you. A day is too long when one of our babies is sick, let alone a whole week.


ound:ound: Perfect!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Laurie,
Happy and relieved to hear Logan is doing so much better. Wonder what it was ???
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonderful news, Laurie! I am so happy for you & Logan ) I can really relate to the stressful week you had. A couple of months ago out of the blue our pup Dudley, who was about 10 months old, had very similar problems to Logan. We were wracking our brains to figure out what he might have picked up/eaten. Like you, we were worried sick and felt so helpless when Dudley had to spend a day at the Vets on IV fluids and antibiotics. But, after getting x-rays, blood tests etc. .... and after the eating concerns and pooping concerns .... about a week later he "magically" returned to his normally happy healthy self. So after all that, it wasn't a blockage or pancreatitus or an infection. The vets just thought he an "intestinal motility" problem. Dudley's been taking the Forti-Flora powder once a day with meals to help promote intestinal balance and is the picture of health. We still don't know what caused this problem but are so thankful that situation is over. I'll be thinking of you and Logan in the weeks ahead and hope that he continues on the road back to his sweet, spunky self.
Cheers,
Dudley's Mom ... Val


----------

